# My Favorite Cowl (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I made this for myself (I LOVE cowls) before Christmas and never bothered posting it because I didn't think it was all that impressive.

Hey, I can't post EVERYTHING I make.... I might wear out my welcome! giggle

I have been wearing this with my black coat and getting loads and loads of compliments. I wore it into my LYS last week to place a yarn order and the store owner asked for the pattern so I had to email it to her. When I returned THIS week to pick up my order, two of the other ladies working there asked me for the pattern. 

So I guess some of you might like it as well.

I knit this in Medlody Bulky yarn from Hobby Lobby on size 9US needles. The pattern is my own combination of various cowl patterns and done in ****** stitch.

The pattern is so easy 

Cast on 49 stitches
(or any multiple of 4 stitches plus 1)
Pattern row K2, YO, K2tog to last stitch, K1
Repeat pattern row until piece measures 44 inches and BO
Put one twist into piece and seam closed.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! We seem to be having January thaw, but I am sure the freezing weather will return. Trying to use up my stash...and I seem to really feel the cold this year. Think I'll try it with 2 worsted held together or 2 of whatever I dig out that looks good....Cheers!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good with the black coat. Love it!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your cowl Amy. It goes so well with your black coat.
Why on earth shouldn't you post everything you make ~ we all love seeing your work and even more so when it is your own creation. Thanks for posting the pattern xx


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Amy I love this! Thank you for the pattern. As I'm not too experienced with hand knitting patterns (I machine knit) I wondered if the pattern row reads:

(K2, YO, K2tog) to last stitch, K1
or
K2, (YO, K2tog) to last stitch, K1

Thanks
Marg


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I just love your cowl Amy :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> Amy I love this! Thank you for the pattern. As I'm not too experienced with hand knitting patterns (I machine knit) I wondered if the pattern row reads:
> 
> (K2, YO, K2tog) to last stitch, K1
> or
> ...


(K2, YO, K2tog) until last stitch, K1 would be correct.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I like this cowl very much, Amy. Thank you for the pattern. I will make this one. I wear scarves and cowls all Winter! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cowl!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty Amy, thanks for the very nice and easy pattern


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

it is great! thanks for sharing


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful cowl! I see why everyone was asking for the pattern...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry for such a stupid question-- it it knitted in the round or sewn together?not sure what "seam closed" means!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, duh on me...of course it can't be knitted in the round because you put a twist in it. 
I guess the finishing part confuses me. It is so cute! And I have chunky yarn and the right needles! Ready to rock!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, I know just the yarn to use for this, couldn't have come at a better time for me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you can't wait to get started x


----------



## bumpkkin (Jul 21, 2012)

I love it. Perfect with that black coat. Is it moebius or did you make it and sew together? I am making my first cowl now but I like your pattern much better.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

Amy,how many skeins of this yarn did you buy?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Amy, I'm a novice, so forgive me, but I'm not too sure as to which one is which when you say "pattern row." The best I can come up with is this:
Row 1: *(K2, yo, K2tog)repeat from * to last stitch then K1
Row 2: K
Row 3: *(K2, yo, K2tog)repeat from * to last stitch then K1
Row 4: K
Repeat until piece is 44 in. then BO

Is this correct? Thanks!


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

How many yards was in your yarn please? Love the cowl, but trying to use up some stash and some I have smaller hanks of yarn?


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never knit a cowl but I would love to have a go at yours Amyknits Could you help me out even before I search for yarn and needles. Please what is'******' stitch.


----------



## nanamessick (Dec 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I made this for myself (I LOVE cowls) before Christmas and never bothered posting it because I didn't think it was all that impressive.
> 
> Hey, I can't post EVERYTHING I make.... I might wear out my welcome! giggle
> 
> ...


Keep posting; never hesitate. I love your patterns/ideas!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad you decided to post. You have great ideas and do beautiful work. I for one will not get tired of your postings. Keep them coming. I have very limited knitting time and am envious of knitters who are either fast or have more time for knitted projects.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely - thanks for sharing!


----------



## marybales (Feb 6, 2011)

I like this. Thanks


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I was looking for a cowl pattern with chunky yarn. I just bought some but wasn't sure what to do with it. Thanks, this is my next project.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, Amy - beautiful work as always.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's lovely and will be making one as soon as I've finished the jumper I'm doing now. Thanks for the pattern. You are clever


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice Amy,Thank-u for the pattern.


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Amy
love seeing your finished projects
gives us so many ideas


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for taking time to share your pattern. The cowl is lovely.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Amy the pattern is great


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Amy, such a fun and pretty cowl! Keep them coming... ;-)


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot, definitely one to try.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. The cowl is absolutely stunning.Will make one as soon as I finish a sweater for my granddaughter. New to this site and just love it!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. Simple and very attractive. I will try this for myself.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Very handsome and thank you for the pattern!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Your cowl is gorgeous, Amy. Thanks for posting the patttern. I have some Melody yarn waiting for a project and I just found one.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Amy, I'm a novice, so forgive me, but I'm not too sure as to which one is which when you say "pattern row." The best I can come up with is this:
> Row 1: *(K2, yo, K2tog)repeat from * to last stitch then K1
> Row 2: K
> Row 3: *(K2, yo, K2tog)repeat from * to last stitch then K1
> ...


No, there is only ONE pattern row. You can write it like this if you choose....

(K2, YO, K2tog) repeat until one stitch, K1

That is THE pattern row.... continue knitting this one simple row until piece is 44 inches and BO.

I don't remember exactly how much yarn I used, but I am pretty sure it was more than one skein. More than 140 yards. Sorry.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> I have never knit a cowl but I would love to have a go at yours Amyknits Could you help me out even before I search for yarn and needles. Please what is'******' stitch.


I posted the entire pattern, Drene. The one row pattern is known as ****** stitch. I feel kind of funny writing it, like it is not politically correct or something, but that IS the name of the stitch in the pattern I posted.


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Amy You are such a wonderful knitter


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Still drinking my coffee so maybe when I am done I would think it through but Amy do you think you could put the twist in after you cast on and then just knit in the round...like I said I didn't finish my coffee yet so maybe the answer would be a clean yes or no then.


----------



## lauraeagan (Oct 28, 2012)

I had a different project all set to start and then saw this...guess what I am working on today? Thanks so much, Amy


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

cr8images, it's impossible to knit a Mobius loop on circular needles because there is no beginning or end to a Mobius loop (although you can crochet a Mobius cowl)

Marg
NS Canada


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I need to break out of my solid color syndrome! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Amy, thank you for the clarification. Now I have to go and buy some chunky yarn 

Marg
NS Canada


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't wait to try it...just wrote it down and will begin it today.
Can you give me an estimate of how much yarn you used? I have some bulky yarn that someone gave me and I think that this pattern is the best way to utilize the yarn.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

re: the mobius cowl. are you sure about this? I believe I made one with my circulars.


----------



## Max amaze (Oct 28, 2012)

Very nice I have just been using my oddments up making cowls so I will do that one next thank you amy


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another nice cowl, Amy. Very pretty yarn and pattern. Great work again!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lovey said:


> re: the mobius cowl. are you sure about this? I believe I made one with my circulars.


I believe you CAN, however I have never done this on purpose. You can put a twist in your work before joining and get the same effect.

Here is one pattern that calls for you to do just that.....

http://knitting.about.com/od/scarfpatterns/ss/mobius-scarf-eyelet.htm

I did a search on ****** stitch in the round and cannot find one. THAT is why I seamed mine, even though I detest seaming. I am not sure if it can be done in the round as you are changing which stitches are being Knit and which are being K together as a result of the leftover stitch.

I am trying to think about this and I guess it would work the same in the round.... going to have to swatch, but I think it would be the same because due to the K1, each row should be different AND the pattern IS reversible. I think it should work exactly the same... put a twist in your stitches when joining in the round and go ahead and knit as written.... should work.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!! I have some lovely Mega yarn from Mary Maxims that I have been waiting for a simple but pretty pattern to make!!

Starting now!! HAHA!! Sorry vacuuming!! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Amy...I am still drinking coffe but I think what I might do is a provisional cast on and then seam it. Less thinking then LOL.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Classy little cowl. Well done, as always!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Nice pattern ,thanks for shareing .......did anyone ever tell you that you look like Kristina on Parenthood ?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

mobius on a circ:
http://www.ehow.com/how_8673865_cast-mobius-knitting.html

here's one by Cat Bordhi that I have used.





I thought it could be done


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ginka said:


> Nice pattern ,thanks for shareing .......did anyone ever tell you that you look like Kristina on Parenthood ?


I had to google who that was. YES. ALL the time. Her name is Monica Potter and people tell me that often. Personally, I think she is way prettier than me, so I will call it a compliment. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Amy, I'm a novice, so forgive me, but I'm not too sure as to which one is which when you say "pattern row." The best I can come up with is this:
> ...


OH!! Thanks! That's sure simple enough and so nice!
Thanks again, it is deeply appreciated!


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

Love it Amy! You are an inspiration! I made your boot toppers for my granddaughter and I'm almost finished your slip stitch cowl. I will try to post pictures later.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Amy, I understand the directions for knitting the right side of the cowl, but what are the directions for knitting on the wrong side of the cowl?
Thanks


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Beautiful work!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the yarn, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## JoyLouCraig (May 12, 2011)

Love the cowl and thanks for the directions. Want to make some up and use up my stash,question for you, approx. how long when finished,if I double up my yarn like someone else suggested. It wouldn't matter how wide it is but the length would be more important I think.
Leapyr44


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

It's lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern. Can't wait to make it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Amy, your cowl is very pretty!!! Thanks for sharing the pattern and your work!!!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Very glad you decided to post your pattern. I really like this cowl. I'm in Southern California, but have friends and relatives in other, colder locations. ;-)


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Amy I love your cowl I love the colour as well.
I too would like to know if the one pattern row applies to right side and wrong side. In other words if I was doing a stocking stitch pattern I would knit the right side row and purl the wrong side row. In your pattern does this apply to both right and wrong sides? Please clarify this for me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep on posting your stuff, Amy! I like to see finished product by people who really knit and crochet it, not the factory version.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Amy. I love it and will be knitting it soon. I can see whay you got so many compliments. I like your idea of putting it on KP so you won't lose the pattern.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

lovey said:


> re: the mobius cowl. are you sure about this? I believe I made one with my circulars.


With the twist in it?


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I accidentally twisted yarn, when knitting a maroon colored infinity scarf for my daughter. It became a Moebius scarf then and turned out just fine. Daughter loved the scarf and asked me to make another one in gold, so she could wear them together to the U of Minnesota Gopher football games.


AmyKnits said:


> lovey said:
> 
> 
> > re: the mobius cowl. are you sure about this? I believe I made one with my circulars.
> ...


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Ladies, you're right, you can make a Mobius scarf with circulars, I just couldn't envision it, but it's true. I guess you wouldn't be able to make Amy's scarf that way, though, as you're knitting it along the short side as opposed to lengthwise as you would on circulars.
I learned something today 

Although after more thought (I should do more thinking!) you could make one on circulars, casting on lots more stitches and using Amy's stitch pattern and doing the Mobius thing after the first row.

Marg
NS River John

P.S I found some chunky yarn and have just started mine. I cast on with waste yarn and will also cast off with it, as I'm hoping I'll be able to graft the join fairly invisibly.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Amy for the pattern. I'm going to try this in 
LB Homespun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL--looks like we will all be wearing the same cowl-it is such an easy pattern but looks complicated-it seems like we all have had the yarn on hand to get started-thank you Amy for sharing this pattern-wishing you a healthy New Year to you and your family-nana-d


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

nanad, I believe your right..we will all be wearing Amy's cowel...I just went up and got some yarn to make my daughter one..I ended up getting bulky(6)..so we will see how it works out...My Michaels is so crappy..they have nothing, but it's close..and it's raining here..


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry did not read properly. Just one pattern and repeat.
Thanks


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

VERY nice cowl! Thank you so much for the pattern! Could you twist it on the needles before you join and do circular? 

But then I guess after a re-read, you do it the short way not the long way, that would make it hard to do circular. I can do short and seam, no problem. 

Pretty cowl. Anxious to start and I'm sure I have the perfect yarn in my stash....


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

This is really pretty thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Amy. I'll be making this!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
lovely!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great cowl.. and I just recently bought a black wool coat... Thanks for the pattern....


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern. I really like how it drapes, so will have to try this one out. Funny how sometimes the simplest patterns have the greatest effect. It's easy to undervalue our accomplishments, so how nice for you that others were willing recognize and acknowledge your good work.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful, as always! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you Amy, I am new to this forum and I see you alot with your beautiful creations, enjoy reading yours, keep it up girl.


----------



## wannabeknittin (Jan 4, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > I have never knit a cowl but I would love to have a go at yours Amyknits Could you help me out even before I search for yarn and needles. Please what is'******' stitch.
> ...


\

I would not get all wound up in a knot about it.... :lol:

faggot1 esp US, ***** [ˈfægət]
n
1. a bundle of sticks or twigs, esp when bound together and used as fuel
2. (Engineering / Metallurgy) a bundle of iron bars, esp a box formed by four pieces of wrought iron and filled with scrap to be forged into wrought iron
3. (Cookery) a ball of chopped meat, usually pork liver, bound with herbs and bread and eaten fried
4. a bundle of anything
vb (tr)
1. to collect into a bundle or bundles
2. (Clothing, Personal Arts & Crafts / Knitting & Sewing) Needlework to do faggoting on (a garment, piece of cloth, etc.)
[from Old French, perhaps from Greek phakelos bundle]

I checked in the dictionary and the name of this stitch refers to the way it looks .... like a bundle of sticks. The English language is old and words have various meanings. This stitch is obviously been around awhile.
and easy to do!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

So cozy;nicely done, as always. Thanks for the pattern, too.


----------



## grammynan (Apr 8, 2012)

Love your design, can see why you get so many compliments! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern with us. Like everyone, I shall be knitting it, if not for the current winter, definitely for next winter.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I have started it for a charity knit in purple and black yarn. Hope to get it finished quickly. It is very effective.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

AGAIN Amy thank you bookmarked :thumbup:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> Thank you for this pattern. I have started it for a charity knit in purple and black yarn. Hope to get it finished quickly. It is very effective.


Purple and Black, that sounds really nice...


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

The temperature in St Paul, Minnesota has warmed up to 10 degrees F. A cowl would be nice to have instead of the knitted scarf I'm wearing now! Will knit this cowl as soon as I'm done with my current WIP.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Amy, thank youy for the pattern. Love it!!


----------



## DePaul kniter (Nov 24, 2012)

Really like that, going to make one my self, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Can this be knit in the round by putting in a half or full twist? Thanks for the answer.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Amy, quick question, did you block before seaming? I ask because I know you a re a big proponent of blocking, as am I. Thank you.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

fuchspapillon said:


> Can this be knit in the round by putting in a half or full twist? Thanks for the answer.


How do you put in a twist when knitting in the round?


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Love your cowl Amy, it looks so soft and cozy.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Thank you !!! I think this is my girlfriend's 'secret stitch '...teehee !!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

fuchspapillon said:


> Can this be knit in the round by putting in a half or full twist? Thanks for the answer.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a close-up of the stitch patten for lovey...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fuchspapillon said:


> Can this be knit in the round by putting in a half or full twist? Thanks for the answer.


You can. We discussed this several pages earlier. You would have to adjust the pattern because when you knit in the round, you are knitting the long way, but you can do this if you choose.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It has come to my attention that I am a dunce, a dimwit, dense, a ditz and some other adjectives that are not politically correct to use.

I stated originally that I made this cowl months ago, wrote my notes on a yellow sticky post-it (which I proceeded to lose THREE times) and THEN decided to share my wonderful pattern with my KP friends.

I received two PM's from gals having a problem with the pattern... it appears they were knitting a "rug" like fabric. 

I found out what "THEY" were doing wrong when I knitted up a swatch of my own pattern last night. It appears that some of you are under the impression that I have a CLUE what is going on around me and proceeded to follow my directions for the cowl. THAT was your first mistake.

It appears that my post-it note read size 9 needles. I had assumed that I meant size 9US as I LIVE in the US, and never refer to my needle size in mm. Well, this dumb blonde wrote down size 9 needles and she meant 9mm. THIS is where I would claim to have been drinking, but any of you that know me know that I don't drink and don't NEED to drink to be such a ditz.

If any of you plan to knit this pattern, please do on size ****** 13US needles ******* as this is the correct needle size.

I understand if you girls don't wanna be my friend anymore.

I am planning on spending my day sending out PM's to all of you that replied you would make this pattern regarding this error... pretty much the same as wearing a dunce cap, sitting in the corner and writing over and over "I will not share patterns that I wrote on a sticky note on KP anymore" 100 times. I hope this will satisfy as my punishment. Sniff.

In all seriousness, I am sincerely sorry if you have started this and have had problems. My bad.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

hey, no problem for me!! I appreciate your efforts!
That said, I believe I am using Homespun with size 9 and they are working beautifully now! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> It has come to my attention that I am a dunce, a dimwit, dense, a ditz and some other adjectives that are not politically correct to use.
> 
> I stated originally that I made this cowl months ago, wrote my notes on a yellow sticky post-it (which I proceeded to lose THREE times) and THEN decided to share my wonderful pattern with my KP friends.
> 
> ...


Thhannnk you! I want mine to look like yours. :roll:


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks , I received my pm (and replied). Anyone can make a mistake and you're not a ditz or any of the other names you called yourself. It's great that on realising your error you did something about it. I'm looking forward to trying again. Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the PM Amy.
Don't blame yourself ~ it was great of you to share the pattern in the first place! 
We'll all still be your friends xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thanks for the PM Amy.
> Don't blame yourself ~ it was great of you to share the pattern in the first place!
> We'll all still be your friends xx


Hi Amy, I also received your PM...I second Miss Molly!
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Amy thank you for the pm, that explains why when I checked my progress the thought fleeting though it was went something like 'good grief this is thick wonder who in the world will want to wear it?' You are good to let us know and I shall froggit and start over. Know I will enjoy when done.


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

Amy, please don't beat yourself up. You do so much and we all appreciate your posts. I always look forward to seeing your projects. For some reason I cannot remember to take pictures of my work. That is my New Year's intention!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Amy, You are a scream! And make me laugh! (Both compliments!)
I have finished my cowl. It is not long enough so I'll make it in to a collar type garment and will post a photo when I get it back from where I left it yesterday at the Spinners group.
I used an 8 ply yarn and 5.5mm needles. 
Now I am using the stitch for a scarf. 
When this is finished I promise I will follow your instruction and use bulky yarn and 9mm needles . 
I love your confession of sticky notes. I have many sticky notes and hope to get them in to book this year. They seem to be my favourite patterns too!
Keep posting! You are quite and inspitation!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty and easy peasy.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

RobynMay said:


> Amy, You are a scream! And make me laugh! (Both compliments!)
> I have finished my cowl. It is not long enough so I'll make it in to a collar type garment and will post a photo when I get it back from where I left it yesterday at the Spinners group.
> I used an 8 ply yarn and 5.5mm needles.
> Now I am using the stitch for a scarf.
> ...


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Amy, I haven't seen this specific yarn at my Hobby Lobby. Is it Melody brand? Love the color of this yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your support and for still being my friend. Giggle.

I made light of my error (by exaggerating my flaws, of course) but when I realized what I had done late last night, this wave of panic came over me. I believe most of you have had that feeling a time or two. It's that panic that you get when you lose one of your children (even for a second) at the mall.... 

I slept very little last night trying to figure out how to correct this. 

I feel a lot better now and I know everyone is human and makes mistakes... I just dread the thought of some of you sitting down to do this and having the pattern not work out because of a really careless error on my part.

Thanks for the understanding. It REALLY is a beautiful piece... IF made on the right needles! :thumbup:


----------



## Max amaze (Oct 28, 2012)

Amy I love my cowl just finish it today as I said I have done mine in some spare aran I had got and5.5mm needles I have never done those stitches before and it has given me inspiration to to knit some more items same stitches so thank you Marilyn


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Found my 9mm needles and going to start again on this lovely cowl but can I just clarify one thing please? In your YO do you take the yarn over the top of the needle from right to left or do you go under the needle then over from left to right? I would have called the second option YRN (yarn round needle) but some of our UK terms are different. Thanks.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous. Looking for a cowl to make--Here it is! thanks


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sleeping and trying to think of a way to fix an error. Sound like me. Not all crafts are stress relievers. Nice to know there are others out they like me.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been trying to decide what type of cowl to make and now I have an answer. Just bought some bulky (size 6) yarn at AC Moore for $1 a small skein. It is only 55 yards but I bought 2 each of 2 colors. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheers for the PM Amy, and we all make mistakes from time to time, just remember to err is human.... I'm still looking forward to knitting the cowl, and will probably make it my weekend project next weekend.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I made this for myself (I LOVE cowls) before Christmas and never bothered posting it because I didn't think it was all that impressive.
> 
> Hey, I can't post EVERYTHING I make.... I might wear out my welcome! giggle
> 
> ...


you will NOT wear out your welcome..,!!! Keep posting pix and patterns !!! PLEASE !!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I have some nice multicoloured wool coming, can't wait to knit whis cowl with it.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I have some nice multicoloured wool coming, can't wait to knit whis cowl with it. Even in this sunburnt country it gets cold enough for cowls, scarves and mittens etc.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the same question re: "seam closed". Thanks!


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Amy - about how much yarn did you use of your original skein?

Thanks!


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

No need to call yourself all those names - I knit sooooooo loosley that when I did my Adult Surprize Jacket I used 4's instead of the suggested size 9 for worsted. I probably would have done a cowl that would look just like yours using needles as directed.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Amy, I would also like to know how much yard the cowl took, thanks.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Amy, I have lots of requests for your cowl pattern and I have called you KIM! I am SO SORRY! Duh what a nutcase I am! Never mind I am on the fix-it trail! You have started quite a knitting frenzy and I will go set my mistake right, right now!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

"Feather Faggoting" is worked

K1, yo, p2 tog, k1 (multiples of 4) 1 row = pattern

Login with password required for this free information site

http://www.knittingfool.com

The knitting stitch pattern, sweater pattern generator and
knitting reference web site.

A-Z index

· Knitting Stitch Index Sorted By Stitch Count
· Knitting Stitch Index Sorted By Row Count
· Knitting Stitch Index Sorted By Category


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

